# OPEN FACE ROAST BEEF SAMMIE



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

I was inspired by a thread started a few days back from 

 Bearcarver
 . he had made a roast beef sammie smothered in gravy and it really got me wanting one. At first I thought his was open face style but it was not. (I guess I just saw what I was hungry for lol!)

Started with a 2.5lb hunk eye of round. Put it in a vac bag with some Lipton beefy onion soup mix and sealed it up. This one went for 22hr @131°f.

Took it out of the bag. (Saved the liquid) and seared the outside on the kettle. Then sliced it up.







For the bread I used the thick texas toast style. I wanted a nice thick piece to soak up as much gravy as I could put on them!. Also had some mashed red potatoes and some peas along with it!

I made myself a huge plate!






Man this sure hit the spot! My oldest had to go back for seconds! Thanks 

 Bearcarver
  for the inspiration to make this! Was most excellent !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2021)

Used to be one of my go to lunches at a cafe I used to frequent. Always hit the spot on a cold rainy coastal winter day.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Used to be one of my go to lunches at a cafe I used to frequent. Always hit the spot on a cold rainy coastal winter day.


Yep this is definitely a cold weather meal! Real comfort food!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 19, 2021)

That is some real comfort food!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks Awesome Travis!!
Now that's a open-faced RB Sammy, and an Awesome one to boot !!!
I got a long history with "Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy":
When I was a Kid, it was my Goto meal whenever My Parents took us to a Restaurant.
Then when Bear Jr used to go with me to my favorite Local Bar/Restaurant for a meal, his first choice was always that same thing.
BTW: It was always the cheapest meal on the Menu too!!!
Nice Job, Travis!
Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks real good Travis.  Whenever I smoke a Roast Beef, we slice it real thin and make these just like that.  Excellent meal, and with the smoke flavor, instead of in the oven, it's wonderful.  We only started doing it from the smoker a year ago.  The previous several years was only from the oven.  So glad we tried it on a whim, and it worked out so well.  
Great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2021)

OK now you have me craving one.  Nice!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 19, 2021)

Man that looks good! Nice work Travis. Sign me up for a plate or two.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Jan 19, 2021)

That looks fantastic!  Looking forward to trying to smoke some beef now.  I love the look of the sear.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2021)

That looks dang good Travis. A favorite of mine......pass the gravy!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice looking meal, I could definitely take a plate or two!  Tasty stuff!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2021)

That looks great . I had that last night myself , for the same reason . Lol .


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> That is some real comfort food!!


 It sure is! Especially when there is snow on the ground....this kind of meal really hits the nail on the head!


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Travis!!
> Now that's a open-faced RB Sammy, and an Awesome one to boot !!!
> I got a long history with "Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy":
> When I was a Kid, it was my Goto meal whenever My Parents took us to a Restaurant.
> ...


Thanks Bear! Well I can see why! It's good stuff! My kids didnt say one word at dinner time..just kept shoveling it in!! Lol!


MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good Travis.  Whenever I smoke a Roast Beef, we slice it real thin and make these just like that.  Excellent meal, and with the smoke flavor, instead of in the oven, it's wonderful.  We only started doing it from the smoker a year ago.  The previous several years was only from the oven.  So glad we tried it on a whim, and it worked out so well.
> Great work, thanks for sharing.


Thanks! No smoke on this one but I think I might try and cold smoke one before going in the SV next time!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> OK now you have me craving one.  Nice!


lol! Thanks Brian!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 481021
> 
> 
> Man that looks good! Nice work Travis. Sign me up for a plate or two.


Thanks man! 2 plates coming right up!


WI Smoker77 said:


> That looks fantastic!  Looking forward to trying to smoke some beef now.  I love the look of the sear.


Thanks! The sear was just a few minutes over direct coals. Turned out great!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That looks dang good Travis. A favorite of mine......pass the gravy!


Thanks Jake!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice looking meal, I could definitely take a plate or two!  Tasty stuff!


Thanks ! It was awesome!


chopsaw said:


> That looks great . I had that last night myself , for the same reason . Lol .


Thanks chop!  Lol! As soon as I saw Bears thread I put it on the "meal list"


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2021)

Boy howdy Travis, that was a huge favorite back when I got sent to boarding school for being such a wonderful kid, yours looks to be a whole lot better! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Travis, that was a huge favorite back when I got sent to boarding school for being such a wonderful kid, yours looks to be a whole lot better! RAY


Thanks RAY! Lol dont tell my kids that...they might start acting up just so they could get that meal!


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2021)

Travis that open face sammie looks really good! Nicely done!!

That’s a favorite of mine with some cheese gravy fries on the side. You got me hungry for that now.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 19, 2021)

So wait......  A fresh eye round and some lipton soup mix (the actual soup? or the packet?) SV'd for 22 hours at 130?  That's it?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

xray said:


> Travis that open face sammie looks really good! Nicely done!!
> 
> That’s a favorite of mine with some cheese gravy fries on the side. You got me hungry for that now.


Thanks xray! Man some fries with all that gravy would have been awesome! Now you tell me! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> So wait......  A fresh eye round and some lipton soup mix (the actual soup? or the packet?) SV'd for 22 hours at 130?  That's it?


Yep....thats pretty much it. I just seasoned the eye of round with the soup mix packet. Not the onion but the "beefy onion" style. I have SV'd them for up to 30 hours before but that's getting on the verge of mushy. I saved the liquid from the vac bag after its done cooking to make the gravy with. This one had about 3/4 cup of liquid. I did sear it over hot coals after taking it out if the SV to put a "crust" on it. Super simple meal and real tasty!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks delicous Travis


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks awesome Travis! Right amount of gravy... almost needed siderails! Probably my favorite meal right there!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Jan 19, 2021)

YUM!  That is a fav at our house too!  unbelievable how tender and delish an EOR can be!  (and cheap!)


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous Travis


Thanks Jim !!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome Travis! Right amount of gravy... almost needed siderails! Probably my favorite meal right there!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Have to love the gravy!!


sandyut said:


> YUM!  That is a fav at our house too!  unbelievable how tender and delish an EOR can be!  (and cheap!)


Thanks sandyut! I baught a bunch up on sale a while back...crazy how tender it can get in the SV!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Sowsage
 ....  After seeing this this morning, pulled out an elk roast to do this for dinner tomorrow night!  Thanks to you and 

 Bearcarver
!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 19, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sowsage
> ....  After seeing this this morning, pulled out an elk roast to do this for dinner tomorrow night!  Thanks to you and
> 
> Bearcarver
> !


Heck yea! Going to be real good with an elk roast! I have plans for a roast from a white tail for next week!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Heck yea! Going to be real good with an elk roast! I have plans for a roast from a white tail for next week!



Thanks to yourself and Bear for the inspiration! Sometimes one of your fav meals get put on the back burner inadvertently!  

Hope you post the white tail roast cook, look forward to it!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

Dude I could eat that roast beef right off the knife. Then you add in the gravy, taters and peas.....! I'd be ready for a cig and a nap after that!
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Dude I could eat that roast beef right off the knife


 lol I might have sampled a piece or two while slicing!


JLeonard said:


> I'd be ready for a cig and a nap after that!


 yep this is one of those stick to your ribs meals..


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

That did it! I'm buying a SV ASAP! That looks great Travis!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> That did it! I'm buying a SV ASAP! That looks great Travis!


Thanks Steve! Ive been real happy with my inkbird.


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> That did it! I'm buying a SV ASAP! That looks great Travis!


If you're looking at the first Inkbird model 100w the newer 200w has a round housing vs square and doesn't look like it has the top and bottom vents that water vapor can enter the electronics. Not sure if it matters but I put a handkerchief around the cut out opening when the SV is going as a gasket from rising vapor. They are both 1,000 watts but the newer 200w goes down to 32°. I love the 100w.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2021)

dr k said:


> If you're looking at the first Inkbird model 100w the newer 200w has a round housing vs square and doesn't look like it has the top and bottom vents that water vapor can enter the electronics. Not sure if it matters but I put a handkerchief around the cut out opening when the SV is going as a gasket from rising vapor. They are both 1,000 watts but the newer 200w goes down to 32°. I love the 100w.


Thanks for the info! I'm thinking about taking a slightly different route.
Hamilton Beach Advanced Temp Tracker 6 qt. Slow Cooker | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a great looking plate Travis ! I'll also have the special !!
Keith


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2021)

912smoker said:


> That's a great looking plate Travis ! I'll also have the special !!
> Keith


Thanks 912!


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

I came here for advice on smoking but im so glad I discovered sous vide as well. Im going to watch some videos and look into getting one myself now! My wife doesnt mind me spending on cooking stuff because she reaps the rewards and gets to eat it!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow-------I mean "double wow"


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I came here for advice on smoking but im so glad I discovered sous vide as well. Im going to watch some videos and look into getting one myself now! My wife doesnt mind me spending on cooking stuff because she reaps the rewards and gets to eat it!


Fishnsmoke, there is so much more to this forum than just smoking...lots of good info in all types of cooking. Especially during the winter months when some are not able to get out side to do any smoking. You'll learn a lot here. I know I have and it never stops....so much knowledge here its incredible!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Wow-------I mean "double wow"


Thanks millberry!!


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 24, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Fishnsmoke, there is so much more to this forum than just smoking...lots of good info in all types of cooking. Especially during the winter months when some are not able to get out side to do any smoking. You'll learn a lot here. I know I have and it never stops....so much knowledge here its incredible!


Im learning that and I'm glad I joined!


----------

